# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Soyez prêt à acceuillir l'EURO 2016!

## Havana35

Je fait un tour sur Youtube et je viens de tomber sur ce ptit vidéo de Atoodog


Il semble que j'ai trouvé une nouvel idée pour dresser mon toutou  :: 
Allez les Bleus  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## rottweilers54

Il faudrait 1 minute à mes chiens pour déchiqueter ce bandana  ::

----------


## laurencegg

Eh bé, ils se mouchent pas du pied. 12 euros minimum pour un petit bout de tissu.
Bon, ils pourraient le mettre à 100 vu mon inclination pour le foot, je ne risque pas la faillite.

----------

